
The average baby delivery now costs more than $4,500–even with insurance - jseliger
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/01/how-much-does-it-cost-have-baby-us/604519
======
metalliqaz
I can personally attest to this. My company has three choices for health
insurance. All are HDHP. The hospital bill for the unplanned c-section was
$30k before discounts and coverage, not including the doctors. I went straight
to the out-of-pocket maximum for the year. I suppose I should consider myself
lucky that I even had an out-of-pocket maximum. The out-of-pocket cost for the
birth was about $7600, not including the monthly paycheck deduction for the
coverage. How many people can pay a bill like that?

I work with a lot of conservatives who insist that the treatment in Canada is
a lot worse (I'm in USA) however according to unverified numbers I found on
the Internet, Canada's infant mortality rate is quite a bit lower.

We shared the maternity ward with lots of people (medium sized city hospital)
and I'm sure lots of them were Medicare. As far as I could tell they got the
exact same treatment we did.

What the hell are we doing?

